# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Probleme me lojen GodFather

## soKKol

Une e kam bler kete lojen por nuk mund ta luaj sepse nuk mund asesi te dal nga automjeti disa thone qe fajet i ka cracku por ne kosove eshte e pamundur te blesh nje cd origjinale sepse nuk kemi ligj per te drejten e autorit 
Nese mund te me ndihmoj ndokush do me kishte ber nder

----------


## soKKol

A ka kush qe e ka luajtur kete loje ata mund te me ndihmojne

----------


## Gerdi

eshte problem i crackut ske ca ti besh, shiko www.gamecopyworld.com mos gjen ne i gje me te mir

----------


## soKKol

A ka ndokush qe te me gjej kete Crackun.

----------

